# Words fail me!



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Click here. :x :evil:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

7 kids and another on the way?


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

I give in; can you still emigrate to Australia for tenner! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

You can't not give them benefits because of the children. Perhaps they should be banned from breeding...


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

> It's really hard,' said Mrs Davey, 29, who is seven months pregnant. 'We can't afford holidays and I don't want my kids living on a council estate and struggling like I have.


Suggestion: teach them to get out there and EARN A LIVING instead of following your shitty example of sponging off the council!



> 'The price of living is going up but benefits are going down. My carer's allowance is only going up by 80p this year and petrol is so expensive now, I'm worried how we'll cope.


Welcome to the recession. SO glad you could join us. :?



> 'We're still waiting for somewhere bigger.'












Isn't it big enough already? Oh I see what they mean. You'll find that if you stop breeding like rabbits the necessity for larger accommodation goes down proportionally. Loads of people would like more space and can't afford it. Why should they subsidise these people with their taxes!? :x



> Mrs Davey has never had a full-time job while her 35-year-old husband gave up his post in administration nine years ago after realising they would be better off living off the state.


So he's fit to work, was working, earning, but made a "career choice" to sponge off the rest of us. Excellent. Meanwhile, people with genuine inability to work have to jump through innumerable hoops to get a pittance that allows them just to exist.



> At their semi on the Isle of Anglesey, the family have a 42in flatscreen television in the living room with Sky TV at £50 a month, a Wii games console, three Nintendo DS machines and a computer - not to mention four mobile phones.


£50 a month on Sky. Sorry, but does ANYONE need Sky at all, let alone extra packages to make up £50 a month? And money's getting tight they say? Ohhh BLESS! DItch the Sky box and you'll have £50 a month more to play with. It's not rocket science. It's called budgeting and living within your means, asshole! :?



> With their income of more than £42,000 a year, they run an 11-seater minibus and the seven-seat automatic Mercedes.But according to the Daveys they have nothing to be thankful for.


Apart from everyone else's fucking tax money!!!! :evil:



> 'It doesn't bother me that taxpayers are paying for me to have a large family,' added Mrs Davey.


Well I don't suppose it does. Just sit back and rake in everyone else's hard-earned and highly-taxed incomes.

Can I claim benefits? I can't afford the hitman I want to hire on my current income. [smiley=rifle.gif]



> 'We couldn't afford to care for our children without benefits, but as long as they have everything they need, I don't think I'm selfish.


Well I do. Translation: We couldn't afford to care for our children so we decided to shirk our responsiblities to those children and HAVE SOME MORE!! No, that's not selfish AT ALL.

And children don't NEED Wiis.



> 'Most of the parents at our kids' school are on benefits.'


That's alright then. :roll: :x



> She added: 'I don't feel bad about being subsidised by people who are working. I'm just working with the system that's there.


You're a FUCKING FREELOADER. In fact, stop fucking, and stop freeloading, and then you'll do well on both counts.



> 'If the government wants to give me money, I'm happy to take it. We get what we're entitled to. I don't put in anything because I don't pay taxes, but if I could work I would.'


You can work. Get out there and put something BACK into the system that you're so blasé about taking FROM.



> The couple met in a pub 13 years ago. A year later, at the age of 17, Mrs Davey gave birth to Jessica, now 12.
> She was followed by Jade, ten, Jamie-Anne, eight, Harriet, six, Adele, four, the couple's only son Tie, three, and Mercedes, two.


..named after the car the taxpayer paid for I'm guessing.

Note to people on state incomes: Naming your children after varieties of grapes, or high-end consumer goods does NOT influence their future, make them "classy" or sophisticated. All it does is heighten their sense of failure when they first use the phrase "do you want fries with that?" in a working environment.



> 'It cost too much to carry on working as we were actually better off unemployed,' said Mr Davey.


Yeah tax is a bitch like that. You earn your money and thieving governments take it from you to give it to sponging twats. :evil: :evil:



> Despite filing for bankruptcy 18 months ago after racking up £20,000 of debt on mail order catalogues


STOP FUCKING SHOPPING THEN!!! 



> ..they still insist on splashing out on four presents per child at birthdays and last Christmas spent £2,000 on gifts alone. 'Santa is always generous in our house,' said Mrs Davey, who once applied to join the police but was turned down.


Lucky old them. Next year buy them a spinning top and a lump of coal and tell your sob story to this kid:










Go and explain to that kid why he "needs" a Wii, four Nintendo DSs and a 42" TV. Selfish twats.



> She insists her husband would do any job 'as long as we could still afford the lifestyle we have now'.


Lifestyle is a CHOICE not a fucking entitlement :x More's the pity, granted.

Given the choice I'd like not to have to work so I had the time and energy to do more. I'd like a jet, a helicopter, a house on a decent plot of land, no neighbours, roads that aren't littered with speed checks, empty roads, my own vineyard, orange grove, and regular trips into space, with full access to the LHC for a hobby. Guess what, it ain't gonna happen much as I try.



> Mrs Davey, who spends £160 a week at Tesco, says she does not intend to stop at eight children. Her target is 14.












Nice target.



> And she adds: 'I've always wanted a big family - no one can tell me how many kids I can have whether I'm working or not.'


*WRONG!* I'm running as an independant candidate and my manifesto includes compulsory sterilization of spongers, gingers, the overweight, and those who drink "Sunny D". There'll be a one-child-per-family policy. Vote for me! :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

I was appalled when I read the article, Mr Davey needs a trip to the local "vets" fast.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

no need to take him to the vets - i have a rusty bread knife and will do the job for free.

someone stitch up mrs slack-fanny too.

have you noticed that they are all girls? captain spunkless doesn't seem to be putting out the right chromosome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

They should have all moneys stopped at once and made to get a job they are scum nothing more or less


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

And the Labour MP was suprised when I told him I was Voting BNP this year! :roll: :lol:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> And the Labour MP was suprised when I told him I was Voting BNP this year!


Amusing!

Racism or xenophobia doesn't solve it, it's a system built to allow healthy people to sponge, glad we don't have it here in geneva!

People need to bring policy to change it won't happen as it's unpopular! During election time!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Playing devil's advocate for one second. If you are genuinely better off on benefits, then it must be frustrating to work all day and realise that all that effort is actually making you worse off.

While I don't condone their actions, and certainly not their attitude that they feel like they're hard done by, to earn £42,000 a year in benefits, probably equates to a salary of what? £65-70k before tax?

That's a GOOD salary.

On the other hand of course, there are little things like pride, sense of worth and teaching your kids the value of an honest day's work for an honest day's pay.

Finally though, it's not all good news. If they want more kids, he does have to sleep with that hound.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

wallstreet said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > And the Labour MP was suprised when I told him I was Voting BNP this year!
> ...


No but hopfully will point out that the honest working people of this country are fed up!
If your happy to sit there and just winge on forums fair enough, Im happy to put my vote to it!


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

If I had to share a house with that many kids, I think I'd have to go out for eight hours a day just to maintain my sanity. Overtime? No problem. Weekend work? Where do I sign? Anything at all to get some peace and quiet.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Still at least their a fucking ugly family.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> No but hopfully will point out that the honest working people of this country are fed up!
> If your happy to sit there and just winge on forums fair enough, Im happy to put my vote to it!


It's shocking to find, the fact the gross salary would be 65k!!

As noted I live in Switzerland, lower taxes and people are only allowed 2years of unemployment then must work similar to the USA. Work is promoted.

When I lived in England, I charitably helped a local (I was a London banker & comuter). This guy was unemployed and I mentored him helped CV and showed him a job available. He got the job making 12k a year! He felt pride and I admit I felt good being able to payback my success. He could then train and make 18k! A real career. But the sods bloody wife wanted a second child, then asked him to quit his job. So one year later he quits!!! Gets unemployment, home paid and all! Then gets a delivery job minimum hours so he can still get benefits!

I was disappointed! Sickened!

These kids will think it's okay not to work, that's messed up.

It's your choice to vote,
. I would veto and get signatures in the UK to lobby the government and trust me it works please try it. Copy the PM the MP of choice. We did this here and got what we needed.

Another story. When I lived and worked in England I encountered undue racism and prejudice that I think is thankfully rare. My neighbours son would visit him and seen my cars and not liked it. One day he tried to kill me, he and his father got 6 months suspended sentence. Why, because I worked, had money and he did not and couldn't afford it. He was always I heard on benefits. Oh I look Italian olive skin so sound like a yank and he told me to go back home. Threatened the kids too. I found an Opportunity in Geneva and never looked back. There are 183 nationalities no racist behaviour thankfully. There is no utopia in the world. But greater peace no matter your creed. Interestingly I read shocked how the one eyed cleric was entwined in benefit fraud different to this case and worse. But the guy above wrote well, there should be pride.

Now my point is, sure vote freely but care in humanity and perhaps try to prevent racism, or injustice in the system.

Also try to lobby this if it is so unjust. If I lived there you would get my signature for sure.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Bikerz said:


> And the Labour MP was suprised when I told him I was Voting BNP this year! :roll: :lol:


O.M.G. !!!!! [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

wallstreet said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > No but hopfully will point out that the honest working people of this country are fed up!
> ...


Very well put, totally agree. Lib Dem bloke came round yesterday and all he was intrested in was telling me why he was going to do better than the opion polls :roll: Like I care, your meant to ASK ME what Id like you do do/change! Fed up with politics!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> They should have all moneys stopped at once and made to get a job they are scum nothing more or less


100% agree!! There's no reason why us tax payers should foot their bills :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> They should have all monkeys stopped at once and made to get a job they are scum nothing more or less


You and your monkey obsession. :roll:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

My mothers in a nursing home and it costs her £2500 per month.

Had to sell her house etc.

If she had spent all her money whilst younger and rented a flat she would now get all her care for free.

If these sponging gits were stopped maybe nursing care could be free. (For people who've paid tax all their life anyway).

Makes my shit itch and me piss boil/


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

CHADTT said:


> If these sponging gits were stopped...


Manphibian has designed some automated hominid reprocessing bins that can assist with that aim.


----------

